# Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 2016



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 2016*

*Where:*
Tulare Outlets
1407 Retherford Street
Tulare, CA 93274

*When:*
Saturday, 20 February 2016 - 9:30am - ?

*Stuff to bring:*
Yourself
Your significant other / friends / kids
Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
Favorite Music on disc(s)

*Food:*
You can BYO, but I would encourage you to support one of the restaurants in the outlets. (No cooking on site.)

*MECA 2X SQ and Show and Shine available*

Aside from the typical MECA SQ event, a local classic car club that uses the outlets to host cruise nights during the summer has expressed interest in attending for the Show & Shine portion. The event will also be held adjacent to the main entrance to the outlets so there is potential for a lot of foot traffic and hopefully positive exposure for car audio and MECA competitions. The outlet manage has promised to designate us quite a bit of space for the day that should prevent regular patrons from parking within the GTG area.

Tulare Outlets has a pretty good selection of shops as well as a movie theater. So, if you would like to bring a significant other, kids or friends who might not be interested in attending an SQ event all day, there should be plenty for them to do. There are also lots of food options with just a couple of miles of the event for those not interested in the limited selection at the outlets. (JT, that includes a Chipotle less than a mile from the event.)










Google Map

*Who's in?*


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

I'll be there  looking forward to it!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*



MrsPapasin said:


> I'll be there  looking forward to it!


Great. Bring Richard, so we'll have at least three of us! 

It would probably be good to get some sort of head count, to make sure the venue designates an appropriate amount of space.

I'll start a list...

*COMPETING*
rton20s - Dustin

*NOT COMPETING*


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*



rton20s said:


> Great. Bring Richard, so we'll have at least three of us!



Lol. Yes, I'll be there. It looks like most people are responding to the FaceBook invite, so might want to check there for the headcount in conjunction with whomever also responds here. Looks like at least 8 confirmed on FB with another 10 or so marked as "interested" plus whomever is coming from the car club.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

*COMPETING*
rton20s - Dustin
DRTHJTA - Damon

*NOT COMPETING*

Not sure where I'll be with my setup, but I'll be there to get a few points...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*



DRTHJTA said:


> Not sure where I'll be with my setup, but I'll be there to get a few points...



I'm looking forward to the 8s on the dash!


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*



papasin said:


> I'm looking forward to the 8s on the dash!


In the headrests!!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

Might attend, probably won't compete.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*



DRTHJTA said:


> In the headrests!!


Wow! Headphones!



cobb2819 said:


> Might attend, probably won't compete.



Come on up Jacob! Gotta see all the progress on #itsnotaproject  Could be a show and shine winner!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*



MrsPapasin said:


> Come on up Jacob! Gotta see all the progress on #itsnotaproject  Could be a show and shine winner!


Shine?!? Really!??! Between all the parts in the garage and the rest of the stuff on order, along with the pending audio upgrades, I'm just glad it's still on the road. I will tell you this though, Mark has been the biggest help with the maintenance!! He's helped me order so many dang bolts, brake parts, and other misc parts during all of this. From the outside it's a faded civic, from underneath it's now a fully built and upgraded Integra Type R, and pretty soon under the hood will be an Acura CL-S6MT. And during this trip i'm gonna be heading up farther north to pickup some aero parts for when I do the front sheet metal, which MIGHT...MAYBE...be on the car during the trip.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*



cobb2819 said:


> Shine?!? Really!??! Between all the parts in the garage and the rest of the stuff on order, along with the pending audio upgrades, I'm just glad it's still on the road.



lol dunno I keep seeing pictures of pretty shiny parts .


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

Maybe, Possibly, Who knows?

NOT...would help if I paid attention to the date. Baby shower for my daughter. See you guys at the next one, with my system installed (Fingers crossed)

Have fun


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*



palldat said:


> Maybe, Possibly, Who knows?



Yes!


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*



cobb2819 said:


> Shine?!? Really!??! Between all the parts in the garage and the rest of the stuff on order, along with the pending audio upgrades, I'm just glad it's still on the road. I will tell you this though, Mark has been the biggest help with the maintenance!! He's helped me order so many dang bolts, brake parts, and other misc parts during all of this. From the outside it's a faded civic, from underneath it's now a fully built and upgraded Integra Type R, and pretty soon under the hood will be an Acura CL-S6MT. And during this trip i'm gonna be heading up farther north to pickup some aero parts for when I do the front sheet metal, which MIGHT...MAYBE...be on the car during the trip.



See I knew there's something pretty, shiny, and fast and furious under the hood and chassis. #don'tjudgeabookbyitscover


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*



MrsPapasin said:


> lol dunno I keep seeing pictures of pretty shiny parts .


I'll bring the one shiny part with me in the back seat!!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*



MrsPapasin said:


> See I knew there's something pretty, shiny, and fast and furious under the hood and chassis. #don'tjudgeabookbyitscover


It is not under the hood yet, but it is at least in the garage, AND should be on the stand early next week. Hopefully taking the transmission up to Simi to get a custom mount made and some drilling and tapping done to make the mount stronger.


----------



## SQBimmer (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

I'll be there as well.


----------



## mcnaugcl (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

I've never been to any sort of car audio show/competition. I'm going to try to come to this one since it's so close to me, but I won't compete.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

Good morning, friends!



palldat said:


> Maybe, Possibly, Who knows?
> 
> NOT...would help if I paid attention to the date. Baby shower for my daughter. See you guys at the next one, with my system installed (Fingers crossed)
> 
> Have fun



No problem Paul! Catch yeah at the next one! 



cobb2819 said:


> It is not under the hood yet, but it is at least in the garage, AND should be on the stand early next week. Hopefully taking the transmission up to Simi to get a custom mount made and some drilling and tapping done to make the mount stronger.



Very cool! 



SQBimmer said:


> I'll be there as well.



Nice, see yah there, Matthew!




mcnaugcl said:


> I've never been to any sort of car audio show/competition. I'm going to try to come to this one since it's so close to me, but I won't compete.



Welcome!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*



cobb2819 said:


> Shine?!? Really!??! Between all the parts in the garage and the rest of the stuff on order, along with the pending audio upgrades, I'm just glad it's still on the road. I will tell you this though, Mark has been the biggest help with the maintenance!! He's helped me order so many dang bolts, brake parts, and other misc parts during all of this. From the outside it's a faded civic, from underneath it's now a fully built and upgraded Integra Type R, and pretty soon under the hood will be an Acura CL-S6MT. And during this trip i'm gonna be heading up farther north to pickup some aero parts for when I do the front sheet metal, which MIGHT...MAYBE...be on the car during the trip.


Bring it up. I've got at least one Honda buddy that I know would love to check it out. He's gone through a few built/swapped EJ Civics. My brother used to have a swapped EG as well.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*



palldat said:


> Maybe, Possibly, Who knows?
> 
> NOT...would help if I paid attention to the date. Baby shower for my daughter. See you guys at the next one, with my system installed (Fingers crossed)
> 
> Have fun


We'll miss you, but that is a pretty good reason not to make it. 



SQBimmer said:


> I'll be there as well.


Great!



mcnaugcl said:


> I've never been to any sort of car audio show/competition. I'm going to try to come to this one since it's so close to me, but I won't compete.


Come on down. It is a very relaxed and friendly atmosphere. It is also a great opportunity to experience a wide variety of some very nice systems in one place. It would also give the rest of us a chance to check out your slightly nutty Pico/Audiofrog build.


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

What are the chances that AC power would be available at this event?
If not available would a California compliant generator be OK ?
Thanks


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*



garysummers said:


> What are the chances that AC power would be available at this event?
> If not available would a California compliant generator be OK ?
> Thanks


Gary, I can find out. They said that they could make power available. I will try and get in touch with the outlet manager this coming week and get back to you. I'll ask about the CA Compliant Generator as well.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

I talked with Outlet Management today. It looks like we should have two 110v pigtails available. So long as we aren't drawing too much power, we should be in pretty good shape. If anyone else has any concerns, let me know and I'll do my best to get answers!


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

Work permitting, I will attend.
Thank you for checking the power issue!
G


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*



garysummers said:


> Work permitting, I will attend.
> Thank you for checking the power issue!
> G


Absolutely Gary! I hope you can make it up.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

A little over one week to go. Weather is looking good!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

I was just getting ready to post myself. 

I should be meeting with the property manager for the outlets within the next week. If anyone has any questions, please let me know and I'll do my best to address them. 

See you all there!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

TOO SOON!!!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*



cobb2819 said:


> TOO SOON!!!


There MAY be ice cream. Just saying. 

Get those parts on!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

Did someone say ice cream? Is Hutsell's homemade making a comeback?? 

Anybody who was on the fence, what more do you need to convince you?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*



papasin said:


> Did someone say ice cream? Is Hutsell's homemade making a comeback??
> 
> Anybody who was on the fence, what more do you need to convince you?


No come back, but we may whip up a quart or two for good friends.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

I want to come to this, but looked into how I'd get there and damn, theres no practical way of coming down unless I get a ride from the bay area with someone going out for the day..hint.. ? ? otherwise see yall in riverside I guess.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*



Lycancatt said:


> I want to come to this, but looked into how I'd get there and damn, theres no practical way of coming down unless I get a ride from the bay area with someone going out for the day..hint.. ? ? otherwise see yall in riverside I guess.



Mike, Linda and I are coming down to judge and run the event in my Civic (just like the Torrance event last year that we ran). With the trophies, pop up tent(s), chairs, and table that we typically bring for the event(s), we unfortunately won't be able to carry any passengers and we pack very efficiently. 

You might want to ask if there are others who are coming down from the bay for the show. I need to get a couple more shows on the calendar, but we will have a few up here as well. So fret not as there will be plenty of MECA events to go around across the state.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*



rton20s said:


> No come back, but we may whip up a quart or two for good friends.



Limited Edition, even better!


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

yeah, I didn't expect the papasin crew to be able to furnish a ride, family and portable furniture come with you all over, so I wasn't asking you. just putting it out there if maybe theres others going out from our area.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

Well you kids have fun at this one and I'll see you all in Riverside. Got a birthday dinner that I need to go to this day.


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

Just checking to make sure all is still go with the AC power for this event.
Unless my work schedule changes this week, I should make it.
What time will you be setting up?


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

Hmmm...I'll be going up to the Bass Lake/Oakhurst area from L.A. to visit family so I might need to stop by. 

Gary, it I make it, I've got a few of the quiet Honda EU2000i/EU1000i generators that I could bring up, but I'm sure you've got it covered with something similar. Just be sure to have a fire extinguisher on standby and OSHA-compliant Gas Can just in case the fire marshall shows up.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*



garysummers said:


> Just checking to make sure all is still go with the AC power for this event.
> 
> Unless my work schedule changes this week, I should make it.
> 
> What time will you be setting up?



AFAIK, power is still a go...will leave it to Dustin to confirm. 

We should be setting up for the event around 9am Gary.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

I'm out of town currently, but will be in contact with the outlet manager before the week is out. As of my last conversation with her, we were still good on power.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

Four days to go. Who's going for these?


----------



## SQBimmer (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

I won't be attending the event in Tulare.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*



SQBimmer said:


> I won't be attending the event in Tulare.



Sorry to hear that. Hope everything is ok. Take care.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

Gary's first question is always whether AC power will be available...

Why not just show up like the rest of us? I'm sure your car runs and charges, but...

I have stupid crazy alternator capacity to power your car and mine for practical intent and purpose, I'll bring jumper cables too... if you need... but you probably won't need them, let me know... Just park close to me...


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

We're only two days away! 

I met with the Outlet Manager today and we are good to go. Power will be available for those who need it and we'll reserve a couple of spots close to the source for those wanting to connect. We've also been allotted enough space to accommodate over 100 cars! :surprised: There should be quite a few locals for the Show and Shine side and we hope to get a few to crossover and see what it is like to compete on the SQ side. 

If anyone has any other questions, please post them up. You can see the space we have been designated (yellow) in the attached image.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

see you all there. 

Do we have a breakdown of who intends to compete in each class?

Put me down for extreme.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*



rton20s said:


> We're only two days away!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Dustin. Please see recommended layout below.










See everyone in less than 48 hours!


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

Looks like there is already a place for the Bass shoes


----------



## chasinbass (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

Omg how did I not see this and it's in my back yard ! Sadly I got to work not enough lead time to get off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

I cant for the life of me figure out a way to get down to this show..so i'll have to try for riverside.


----------



## mcnaugcl (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

I'll be at the show tomorrow. I have some TM65s for sale in the classifieds if anyone is interested. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/251633-f-s-si-tm65-bnib.html


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

I was really looking forward to this event, but am not feeling well at all today... I'll have to pass on this one, but am looking forward to attending in Riverside!

Good luck tomorrow everyone!


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*



XSIV SPL said:


> I was really looking forward to this event, but am not feeling well at all today... I'll have to pass on this one, but am looking forward to attending in Riverside!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow everyone!



No problem, Chet! Feel better soon. See yah at Riverside.


----------



## chasinbass (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

How's the show guys ? I wanted to go so bad !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

The show was good fun. 
The location was pretty awesome. Lots of room, clean restrooms, lunch was yummy, and those who needed power had it. 

Only a few cars, but great sounding and great people. It was my most enjoyable meet so far.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

Yes, definitely a good show and great atmosphere. Group pic below.










For the rest of the pics, please see the event FB page.

https://www.facebook.com/events/1695690827309235/

MECA scoreboard results are posted.

MECA Events

Look forward to seeing everyone at Riverside!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

Completely agreed with the sentiments above. It's too bad more people didn't show up, but maybe the news about the quality of the venue will help next year.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

Thank you everyone who made the effort to come to the event and compete or just hang out! It really was fun, despite the small numbers. I have a sneaking suspicion the numbers will be significantly larger next year. 

Guys, just be aware... If you bring your significant other next year, you will likely leave with a lighter wallet.


----------



## eling23 (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*

Thanks for organizing and helping run the event. It was a great time listening to everyones new setup. DLO's 1900 watts to his 12XL was my highlight. All the thumpin cars got me thinking now... i hate going to these things. lol.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Tulare Outlets Sound & Show - MECA 2X SQ with Show & Shine & GTG, February 20, 20*



eling23 said:


> Thanks for organizing and helping run the event. It was a great time listening to everyones new setup. DLO's 1900 watts to his 12XL was my highlight. All the thumpin cars got me thinking now... i hate going to these things. lol.


----------

